# Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich



## SaKuL (7. Dezember 2010)

*Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Schon vor ca. zwei Monaten hat PCGH von diesem 2.1 Soundsystem berichtet.
Nun ist es für 499€ exklusiv bei Teufel.de erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das THX zertifizierte System besteht aus zwei Satelliten und einem Subwoofer.
die Satelliten mit ihrem Hoch- und Tieftöner haben eine maximale Belastbarkeit von 60Watt (Longterm). Der mächtige Subwoofer mit seinen zwei 160mm-Tieftönern hat eine maximale Leistung von 200 Watt. Für die Bereitstellung der Leistung ist ein 300Watt-Verstärker im Subwoofer integriert. 
Des weiteren verfügt das Concept D 500 THX über eine Fernbedienung und wird über einen normale Cinchanschluss mit der jeweiligen Audioquelle verbunden.

Quelle: teufel.de


----------



## WhackShit007 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

wegen 20 euro weniger ne news?


----------



## SaKuL (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Nicht wegen 20 Euro weniger, sonder wegen erhältlich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

499€ für eine 2.1 System alter HACKS ??


----------



## CentaX (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> 499€ für eine 2.1 System alter HACKS ??



Für ein *TEUFEL* 2.1 System 
Will gar nicht wissen, was Bose so kosten kann ...


----------



## DC1984 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



CentaX schrieb:


> Für ein *TEUFEL* 2.1 System
> Will gar nicht wissen, was Bose so kosten kann ...


Du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass Bose besser als Teufel ist?!


----------



## CentaX (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DC1984 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass Bose besser als Teufel ist?!



Teurer. Nicht besser. 
Was soll ich sagen, mein kleines Magnum 5 Power Edition hat gegenüber dem fetten Bose Acoustimass 10 aus dem Wohnzimmer jetzt nicht so viele Nachteile. Ok, der Bass kommt unten schon um einiges präziser rüber, aber ist ja auch kein Downfire. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei den neuen Teufel Boxen nochmal ganz anders ausschaut, mit Sidefire..
Ansonsten, haben halt nen komplett anderen Klang, klingen irgendwie auf ne andere Art "warm" als meine Teufel hier.. Kann auch am Raum liegen, ist aber mein Eindruck. Vergleichen kann man die allerdings schon aufgrund des Preisunterschiedes nicht.


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

naja bose hat spezielle techniken entwickelt die den klang in wohnzimmer usw verbessern soll. also die verfälschen den klang absichtlich damit es sich besser anhört, das und der name macht es so teuer. ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, geschmacksache.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DC1984 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass Bose besser als Teufel ist?!


Ne, nur teurer! 

@Topic
Wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist der Preis i. O.. Man kriegt halt kein gutes Soundsystem für unter 200€ in dem Leistungsbereich.

MfG


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Also wenns die Leute kaufen, scheint der Preis ja wohl zu passen, aber ich finde das System völlig überteuert. 
1000DM für 3 Boxen?? Mit gerademal 300Watt Leistung?
Auch wenns Sinus sein soll.

Teufel war zwar schon immer teurer als andere, seit ich Teufel kenne, aber seinerzeit gabs noch gute Angebote.

Ich zb. habe das Teufel Concept G 7.1 THX für knapp 300.-EUR gekauft und das ist ein 7.1 System mit 680Watt Sinus, wobei 400SinusWatt auf den Subwoofer fallen.
Das System ist Hammer. 
Schade dass es Teufel heute nimmer vertreibt, aber die Gründe liegen ja wohl auf der Hand... 

http://www.teufel.de/images/upload/ACF9CE.jpg


edit: Wobei ich noch anhängen möchte, dass die Qualität des G-Systems sehr hoch ist. 
Ich denke das o.g. dürfte auch in der qualitativen Oberklasse mitspielen, aber eben etwas zu teuer. 
Ein für mich fairer Preis wären etwa 200 - 220.-EUR. Das sind immer noch 400DM und das ist auch nicht wenig Kies.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Gar nichts ausgeben fändest du wahrscheinlich noch besser...
Qualität hat eben ihren Preis und der Vergleich zwischen dem Concept G und diesem System hier hinkt gewaltig, siehe verwendete Treiber, verwendete Materialien und Klangqualität.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Bei dem Preis hätte durchaus eine IR Fernbedienung in das Bundle gepasst sowie auch die Anpassung der Höhen. Ich finde den Preis für das gebotene happig


----------



## jigsaw83 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Also dann würde ich mir lieber das Set Kaufen Concept E 400 Digital - Heimkino Systeme - Lautsprecher Teufel
Kabelsatz + DecoderStation. Oder das E 300.
Ich habe mir das E 400  gekauft und ist einfach  Top.

Zudem habe ich noch eine Gutschein Aktion Gefunden die Leider schon zu ende ist auf dem Preis nochmal 10 % Rabatt, das waren dann nochmal 50 Euro weniger. So habe ich 455 Euro Bezahlt Komplett mit Versand.
Jetzt gibt es nur noch 20 euro Gutscheine bei einem Kauf Teufel Gutschein - Rabatte - Gutscheincode- Test.

Gruß Jigsaw


----------



## sahvg (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DungeonKeeper1 schrieb:


> Also wenns die Leute kaufen, scheint der Preis ja wohl zu passen, aber ich finde das System völlig überteuert.
> 1000DM für 3 Boxen?? Mit gerademal 300Watt Leistung?
> Auch wenns Sinus sein soll.
> Ich zb. habe das Teufel Concept G 7.1 THX für knapp 300.-EUR gekauft und das ist ein 7.1 System mit 680Watt Sinus, wobei 400SinusWatt auf den Subwoofer fallen.


 
 aha und was haben die watt mit der klangqualität zu tun? genau nichts!

eh alter mein 50 euro ghettoblaster bringt krasse 1000 watt.. boah der muss ja nen geilen klang haben! jo jo


----------



## CentaX (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



sahvg schrieb:


> aha und was haben die watt mit der klangqualität zu tun? genau nichts!
> 
> eh alter mein 50 euro ghettoblaster bringt krasse 1000 watt.. boah der muss ja nen geilen klang haben! jo jo



Und mein Handy erst.

Achja ... -.-
Meine Grafikkarte hat 150€ gekostet! Das sind 300 DM für ne Mittelklassekarte! Und wer hätte denn früher für einen Kleinwagen 25.000 DM ausgegeben...
Sogar mein Bass wär mit 1400 DM gekommen, das ist doch nur krank.


Ich mag keine Leute, die nach 8 verdammten Jahren noch immer alles in DM umrechnen müssen ... Das kann man machen, wenn man 80 ist.


----------



## kazzig (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



CentaX schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Leute, die nach 8 verdammten Jahren noch immer alles in DM umrechnen müssen ... Das kann man machen, wenn man 80 ist.



Sowas von /signed! Es ist echt albern mittlerweile.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Also 500 Euro für ein 2.1 System find ich auch etwas happig.

Und da wir es hier schon von Bose hatten, die haben doch diese Technik in ihren 2.1 Systemen, welche einen angeblichen 5.1 Sound erzeugen, bzw. wo in der Box eben der Sound auch "wandert".

Hat diese Technik eigentlich nur Bose, oder gibts die auch wo anders zu einem humanen Preis?


----------



## SaKuL (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Das mit der Mark ist doch trotzdem in so fern interressant, weil mal von "alles halb so teuer wie zu Markzeiten" die Rede war^^
Aber nun gut, ich denke der Preis ist durch aus gerecht fertigt, auch wenn ich eigentlich Audiotechnik aus anderen Preislagen kenne und besitze


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das mit der Mark ist doch trotzdem in so fern interressant, weil mal von "alles halb so teuer wie zu Markzeiten" die Rede war^^


Schon lange nicht mehr da in diesen Vergleichen nie die Inflation mit eingerechnet wird.

MfG


----------



## SaKuL (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Gut, bin auch eigentlich ein Euro-Kind

Aber mir solls egal sein mit dem hin und her rechnen, ich weiß wieviel Geld ich aufm Konto hab und was wofür benötigt wird. Und für gute Technik lässt man halt mal ein bisschen mehr springen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



> Ich mag keine Leute, die nach 8 verdammten Jahren noch immer alles in DM umrechnen müssen ... Das kann man machen, wenn man 80 ist.


Es soll hier im Forum durchaus Leute geben die älter sind als du, der die DM kaum kannte ( bewußt ). Bei manchen Preisen mache ich es dennoch gerne um mir ein vermeindliches Schnäppchen aus dem Kopf zu schlagen. Damit stehe ich dann wohl auf der Ignorierliste.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

An welcher Zielgruppe soll sich das System richten? 

Audiophile werden sich wohl kaum ein 2.1 System holen.

Heimkino-Fans garantiert auch nicht. Dann eher 5.1/7.1.

Gamer holen sich kein 2.1 Soundsystem für dem Preis, da "reichen" kleineren Modelle, es kommt eh mehr auf das Surround-Feeling und dem Bums des Subs an 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage wer das kauft


----------



## SaKuL (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Leute die keinen Platz für 5.1 oder noch mehr haben.
Gamer die auf Qualität setzen.
Heimkinofans, denen Filme auch ohne 5.1 Spaß machen.
Audiophile die kein Geld für ne Stereoanlage haben.
Und ganz wichtig, Leute wie ich, die eine Mischung aus allem an ihrem PC machen.

Gibt bestimmt noch andere Nieschen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Leute die keinen Platz für 5.1 oder noch mehr haben.
> Gamer die auf Qualität setzen.
> Heimkinofans, denen Filme auch ohne 5.1 Spaß machen.
> Audiophile die kein Geld für ne Stereoanlage haben.
> ...


Ja, zum Beispiel User, die guten Klang haben wollen und nicht soviel Platz um ausgewachsene Stand-/Regalboxen zu stellen.
Wie gut das gelingt werden wir bald sehen ....


----------



## SaKuL (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Das war bei mir unter kein Platz für 5.1 _und größeres_ eingefasst


----------



## belle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DC1984 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass Bose besser als Teufel ist?!



Bose? Also nach meiner Meinung gibt es nur hier guten Sound zum fairen Preis:
Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DaStash schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr da in diesen Vergleichen nie die Inflation mit eingerechnet wird.
> 
> MfG



Und eine jährlich Inflation von rund 3% rechtfertigt nach 8 Jahren eine 1:1 Angleichung der Euro an die Markpreise, also einen Anstieg der Preis um 100%?

@topic
Mir persönlich sind ~500€ für ein 2.1 System echt zu teuer - so klangverliebt bin ich dann doch nicht - im Bereich bis 1000€ würde ich aber über ein anständiges 5.1 / 7.1 System nachdenken.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> im Bereich bis 1000€ würde ich aber über ein anständiges 5.1 / 7.1 System nachdenken.


Anständig und 1000€ wiederspricht sich aber. 



belle schrieb:


> Bose? Also nach meiner Meinung gibt es nur hier guten Sound zum fairen Preis:
> Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher


Klar aber in dem dem Preissegment?

MfG


----------



## M59Deathman (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Leute die keinen Platz für 5.1 oder noch mehr haben.



Haben bei der Wohnungssuche was falsch gemacht



SaKuL schrieb:


> Gamer die auf Qualität setzen.


 Echter Gamer = Headset



SaKuL schrieb:


> Heimkinofans, denen Filme auch ohne 5.1 Spaß machen.


 Ja ne is klar 


SaKuL schrieb:


> Audiophile die kein Geld für ne Stereoanlage haben.


 Die haben das.

Ich kannte auch lange die Mark. Und wenn man sich dann mal im Kopf vorhält was man dafür früher bekommen hätte werd ich das Geld sicher nie für 3 Boxen ausgeben, außer sie sind aus Gold! Oder sie könne auf dem Boden liegen mit dem Arsch Fliegen fangen  dann würd ich auch noch zahlen, nur ums mal gesehen zu haben


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Ich kannte auch lange die Mark. Und wenn man sich dann mal im Kopf vorhält was man dafür früher bekommen hätte werd ich das Geld sicher nie für 3 Boxen ausgeben, außer sie sind aus Gold! Oder sie könne auf dem Boden liegen mit dem Arsch Fliegen fangen  dann würd ich auch noch zahlen, nur ums mal gesehen zu haben



Dann kauf dir nen Trabbi und vielleicht schon nen kleinen 17" TFT für 5000 DM. 40gb HDDs waren damals auch hoch im kommen, glaub, mit 500 DM dürftest du gut dabei gewesen sein. Wie wärs mit nem RAM-Update von 64mb auf 128mb? Naja, auch so 400-500 DM und du bist dabei.

Beeindruckend, was man damals bekommen hat.


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich dann mal im Kopf vorhält was man dafür früher bekommen hätte werd ich das Geld sicher nie für 3 Boxen ausgeben, außer sie sind aus Gold! Oder sie könne auf dem Boden liegen mit dem Arsch Fliegen fangen  dann würd ich auch noch zahlen, nur ums mal gesehen zu haben


Du lebst in der Vergangenheit.

Ich hab damals auch für Schrippen gerade mal 5 Pfennig ausgegeben und halte ich mir das heute noch vor, wieviel Schrippen ich jetzt eigentlich für 16 Cent(pro Schrippe) bekommen müsste? Nö, warum auch es ist absolut nicht mehr vergleichbar, genauso wie der Euro und die DM.

MfG


----------



## Gadteman (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Nun zuerst:
Das Concept G THX 7.1 war und ist das genialste Paket was man von Teufel für unter 300 Euro bekommen hatte. Klang, Preis, Leistung....
Wer das Sytem nicht kennt, einfach mal ruhig sein @sahvg
Ausserdem hat die leistung wirklich nix unbedingt mit Klang zu tun, schonmal
das kleine unscheinbare Bose Radio WAVE Music System mal in Live gehört??
Sieht nach nix aus, kostet knapp 700 €, aber ein feiner Raumfüllender Klang aus dem kleinen "Kästchen"
http://www.bose.de/DE/de/Images/p_wms_m_gg_tcm44-18961.jpg

Das aktuell angebotene D 500 THX mag erstmal teuer und unlogisch erscheinen, aber wird sicherlich sein Geld wert sein. Wer die Möglichkeit hat, kann die ja auch ausprobieren in seinen eigenen 4 Wänden. Teufel bietet ein 8Wöchiges probehören an.





> *Probehören*
> Teufel bietet die Möglichkeit an, die bezahlten Produkte ab  Rechnungsdatum 8 Wochen lang auf Probe zu hören und bei Nichtgefallen  zurückzusenden.
> Statt beim Hörtest in akustisch optimierten Vorführ-Studios, die weit  von der Klangwirklichkeit Ihres Zimmers entfernt sind, prüfen Sie in  Ihrer Wohnung mit Ihrer Musik an Ihrer Anlage, wie gut unsere Produkte  klingen. Denn nur das zählt: der Klang bei Ihnen zu Hause.


Ich hab auch "nur" noch ein kleines 2.1er (billig) System am PC laufen und genügt für normale Sachen, zocken mit großem Kopfhörer, für laute Musik gibts im Wohnzimmer die große Anlage mit MP3 usw. System.

Wer audiophil ist und wer nicht, wers net kaufen mag wegen der knapp 500€ bleibt ja nun jedem überlassen.


----------



## SaKuL (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*

Sowas von Off-Topic...(viel zu viel)
Moderation bitte mal aufräumen.


----------



## Gadteman (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Sowas von Off-Topic...(viel zu viel)
> Moderation bitte mal aufräumen.



Guter Beitrag
2 Halbsätze..
Anscheinend zuviele Zeichen für manche.
Wenn dir ein Beitrag nicht gefällt, ob nun Off, zu lang oder anstößig...
Dafür gibt es den netten Button mit "Beitrag melden" kleines Verkehrszeichen mit einem ! drauf... Aber hauptsache Beiträge = count +1 
Die Moderatoren sehen sowieso in die Beiträge und werden schon tätig wenn es ihnen zu bunt wird.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



DungeonKeeper1 schrieb:


> 1000DM für 3 Boxen?? Mit gerademal 300Watt Leistung?
> Auch wenns Sinus sein soll.



Watt ist nicht alles. Ich kann Dir ein System zeigen, was mit 50 Watt Sinus jeden 300 Watt-Speaker alt aussehen lässt. Audiophil hochwertige Geräte können nie zu teuer sein. Meine selbstgebauten Transmissionlines haben auch an die 2000,- Euro geschluckt .

@Topic,

vom Design her echt Klasse, die angepasste Tiefenlage der Kalotte zum Mitteltöner ist auch recht sinnvoll. 
Aber einige Angaben vermisse ich: Rauschabstand? Übergangsfrequenz? Klirrfaktor? 
'Ab wann regelt der Tieftöner ab und im welchem Bereich liegt die tiefste Frequenz?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## SaKuL (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic,
> 
> vom Design her echt Klasse, die angepasste Tiefenlage der Kalotte zum Mitteltöner ist auch recht sinnvoll.
> Aber einige Angaben vermisse ich: Rauschabstand? Übergangsfrequenz? Klirrfaktor?
> ...



Das ganze hier soll nur kurz zeigen, dass sie erhältlich sind. Hab nur das in die News gepackt, was für viele am wichtigsten ist. Genauere Infos kannst du gerne auf der Teufel-Homepage nachlesen. Teufel.de


----------



## Explosiv (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel Concept D 500 THX bei Teufel.de erhältlich*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Teufel.de



Ok, mein Fehler .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------

